
Julian Assange confirms Cambridge Analytica sought WikiLeaks' help - rapscallion
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/oct/26/julian-assange-confirms-cambridge-analytica-sought-wikileaks-help
======
harry8
Watch the Republicans claim Wikileaks is anti-republican, the democrats claim
they're anti-Democrat...

Yet when the entire primary source is published the only bias is between your
own ears.

Corruption on all sides is rife. You should be worried about that.

~~~
forapurpose
I think this idea is a serious, highly consequential error (when broadly
accepted). It's the corrupt and criminal who say, 'everybody does it'.[0] If
you study the professional practice of propaganda, you'll find that they use
this argument too - it covers for them and attempts to paralyze their targets
(which is commonly the true aim of propaganda - confusion and paralysis).
There are very important, consequential differences between people and between
organizations; some should be trusted, some supported, ignored, opposed,
shunned, and some should be jailed. It's all the difference between a just,
functional, prosperous and free society on one hand, and on the other hand a
corrupt one where such things are despairingly accepted as inevitable. We can
do and have done much better than that.

[0] To avoid any doubt: The parent commenter is not a criminal; the ideas are
the same.

~~~
harry8
The point is not whether criminals are democrat or republican, the point is to
weed them out either way.

------
baldfat
I understand that Julian Assange HATES HRC but I think 99% of other people
don't understand the feud between the two.

How is this not a Cyber Watergate IF this is true?

~~~
Simon_says
Hillary (allegedly) said of Julian: "Can't we just drone this guy?".

Can you blame the guy for being a little sore about it? I might hold a grudge,
too.

~~~
abhi3
'Drone this guy' in an embassy in the middle of London?

~~~
Simon_says
I wasn't there, so I don't know what happened, but the allegation is that
Hillary said this in November 2010, when he was a free man.

------
rapscallion
Here's a trailer to a new documentary on this:
[https://vimeo.com/ondemand/trumpingdemocracy](https://vimeo.com/ondemand/trumpingdemocracy)

